# insurance policy for 19yo ?



## Deezil

Hi folks. Wondering if someone couple help! I'm looking at starting up my own business doing detailing. Its been more of a hobby over the past few years since I started driving. I've been thinking about doing this for a while and I've finally got some funds in place! The one thing that's holding me aback is trying to get insured. Still being at a young age its understandable that most insurers won't entertain it but is anyone aware of an insurance company that could give me a combined policy for detailing/road risk/liability. I'm pretty new to DW as well so apologies if I've posted in wrong section. Any comments appreciated


----------



## Shiny

Hi Deezil

We can certainly help you. Our Liability products are not influenced by age, so there is no issue there.

We can also quote for Road Risks insurance, but the premium is likely to run into thousands of pounds and be prohibitive to a new start business. If you are operating mobile, then it may be more beneficial for you to extend to include business use under your current motor policy (to enable you to drive to customer's homes/premises and use your vehicle in connection with your business) and operate in a way where you do not drive customer's vehicles. This will eliminate the risk and reduce your overheads massively by not having the need for a motor trade insurance policy.

If you will be operating from a unit, then there will be other considerations as there will be a need for a motor trade policy to cover the movement of vehicles and to also cover customer's vehicles whilst they are left in your care.

Feel free to give us a ring and we can talk things through and look to obtain some quotations for you.


----------

